# Help!!! 1971 Lemans Fuel Gauge Stuck on FULL



## NorwalkNugget (Aug 5, 2011)

Yes you read it right. My idiot self decides to take car for spin on the coldest day so far this winter. 17 degrees outside. I know the car has something like $15-20 worth of gas in the tank. When I started the car up the fuel gauge shot up from a quarter to completely full and now it's been 3 days and I put in like $10 and it's still reading like that.

Is something stuck and should I just fill the tank up to full and run it down and should I put any fuel additives in?

The car is run for like 10-15mins drives once a week.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Check the ground wire and the wire going to the gauge on the gas tank sending unit.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Best advice, fill it up and keep it full. Less area in the top of the tank will stop condensation and will ensure you don't run out of gas. The sending unit lost ground, it could be the ground as GTO said, the sending unit in the tank, or the fuel gauge. If you put 5 gallons in the car, the gauge may start working, then the sending unit is gummed up, my Vette did that, it showed empty at 1/4 tank, but that's losing contact, not full..


----------



## NorwalkNugget (Aug 5, 2011)

LOL today it finally started working again. No extra gas required beyond the 3 gallons it got the other day. Smh. I know my broke self never puts it to full on a regular  If it ever reads that something is wrong.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

bounce car, sender float stuck


----------

